
Time Warner Charges Guy $16.4 Million For Cable - The Consumerist - jedwhite
http://consumerist.com/2011/03/time-warner-charges-guy-164-million-for-cable.html
======
pbhjpbhj
Links through to [http://www.daytondailynews.com/business/time-warner-
charges-...](http://www.daytondailynews.com/business/time-warner-charges-
wright-patt-engineer-16-4-million-for-cable-1117224.html)

>" _An employee typed in the wrong number for the amount owed, which caused
the company’s automated system to generate the letter._ "

This is probably just bad reporting but I really can't see that they bill
people this way?!?

